# hospital 24 7



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all 

who watched last night?

what did you think?

good on leanne for letting herself be filmed, that must of been a hard.

i thought all the staff looked and sounded great, lyndon as always explained things very well and with compassion. i found it very odd watching an egg collection at our clinic, i watched some in other places but not where i have been if you get me.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning Kara,

I watched it, for me it was weird seeing Lyndon & JE when I have heard you all talk about them so much. I agree, Leanne was very brave, pity her DH wasnt there with her. Also weird for me because I will be going there when my referral letter comes through, I have decided I will get a private first appt at £150, the amount I've spent so far another 150 wont hurt and at least I get on the waiting list.

Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mrs T sounds like a good plan and soon you will be meeting them too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good idea Mrs. T

I thought it was great Kara, quite something to be watching where we have actually been. It was a shame that DH couldn't be there at all but very special for her mum. Lyndon certainly did come across very well. Also good that it was a success story with her expecting twins, can only do good for the reputation of the clinic. I have saved it for my mum to see!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It's now available on BBCi player, I have saved it to watch later (would be nice to see who you lot chat about )
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00pzfhn


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was asked to be part of the program but as i don't tell anyone i have ivf then it would have looked really strange me turning up on a tv programme.  They were filming that when i went for ec


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I doubt they would have asked me Michelle, they would have wanted someone with a chance of success to promote the clinic. 

Well done Leanne and congrats on your bfp (if you are reading  )  

Yeah shame her DH wasn't there but her Mum will have a lovely memory, can you imagine having that to show the little ones when they are older.

It was weird to see the set up of EC when I have always been so out of it.  I must say they do it a bit differently at LWC.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke made me laugh and said does JE really sit there! dont think luke ever gave ec that much thought before now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Think they were desperate hun, there was no guarantee i was going to respond.

Whose Leanne is it the lady that came to the meet once or twice

I haven't seen it yet, i was out last night so i will watch it on iplayer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no leanne is the lady on the program, i dont believe anyone knows her on here


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I must watch it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you must.

i was very impressed with the whole hospital and omg the heart surgery was amazing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just think i could of been the star lol My only chance to be famous for 5 mins and i turn it down lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could of, maybe your 15mins of fame is yet to come

i had JE in with me a few times, she gives good sedation lol. ah i wonder andi but im sure if they had they would have shown the postive and negative outcomes of ivf well maybe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> luke made me laugh and said does JE really sit there! dont think luke ever gave ec that much thought before now


DH said does JE actually go in there  She was never around for any of ours.

I wonder if they filmed more than one and aired the positive outcome.

I was famous for 5 seconds once, well just my name .... I got into a draw on GMT to win £1,000


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow its look like i read your mind as my post came before yours lol

famous by name now thats a start


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking that too Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

i remember buying something on qvc or simliar and was like wow thats my name on tv lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Look how many times it's been on there since


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thats true lol

i have a dvd of the last time i was on tv, the bbc sent it too me which was great of them


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi i watch as well.

congrats to leanne on her twins. what a lovely experience for her mum

yes at my last ec i had je do the sedation and grace the collection both were very nice to me. agree the staff came across wonderful especially lyndon. 

during sedation when she was in some pain i kept wondering am i like that cos i never remember a thing i always ask for plenty

well done to all staff at ivf wales

don't know if anyone else felt the same but i just felt that the way it was filmed made it look easy.unless i missed it was this her first go at ivf, it was  good to have a positive out come gives clinic a good reputation.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i agree hun, it did make iit look easy and i would like a program with all the nitty gritty in there

my dad once said to me after our 2nd fresh cycle that tv programs dont show the whole story of IVF.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It would put to many people off lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah i dont think it would cause the rewards are so very great after all when you have been through it once you go through it again and again lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It can become a bit of an addistion for some.

The reality is though that it is not a simple procedure and it would be good to know the real truth before starting


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

But that's like child birth Kara, it's not easy but people do it again and again

I was put off going for help as I saw what my friend went through and never wanted to do the same ... but when you are on the road it's hard to stop however hard it gets


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh yes once you done it once you have to keep going, i'm starting to feel like that don't want to stop until it works. feel better everytime knowing that i can go again

it was good to see the other side of ec as we are so sedated i never remember a thing.

so nice to watch and recognise everyone and everything.

even nice to see the cleaner, i remember him when he signed our petition.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

The only thing I ever remember is groaning, must be when they push down on my tummy to get at my ovary.  My last EC at LWC I was told they cannot put you out totally, you have to have conscious sedation, and they put an oxygen mask on you there.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never been put out and i don't get enough drugs either i wanted more lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its always conscious sedation thats why we moan and groan i think and ive had oxygen before but not a full mask just small tubes up my nose


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never had oxygen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i was addicted to treatment, its like a road you dont wana get off until it works. i didnt know that luke was ready to stop 2 cycles back thank god we didnt. very often your heart tells you which way to go and i believe my heart guided us

at the time i didnt realised how hard it all was on me and now understand why luke and my parents worried so much


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve was ready to give up as well.  I know this time was the last (with my own eggs anyway), but yes it is addictive


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah i find that i feel sorry for my mum having to watch me go through this. 

i have had oxygen ( the little tubes up your nose)

omg can't believe we groan then, i bet i do loads as i am a wimp when it comes to pain. ( had to have sedation for iui and et)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Knowing me i swear lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just hope i didnt say anything rude lol, i bet they hear all sorts

i was awake once and liked that cause im a little odd lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

No way Michelle


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just watching it now as we recorded it.  I know i groamed loads and they were topping my sedation up.  I remember it to be painful but i dont remember them telling me how many eggs ai got as they were taking them out, then again i was half asleep lol. DOnt fancy going though it again but know its the only way


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules i know what you mean but it will be worth hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes exactly and thats what im thinking, i dont mind if i get the positive result


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well praying you will hunny


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the rewards are so great we put ourselves through alot i know that. jule hun its gona be worth so worth it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't worry jules as you will only have to go through it once and  you will have a bfp. 
2010 is gonna be a good year for you jules.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ihope queenie its a good year for us all


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i seen it.. i watched it before but it did not cover IVF wales before.. i enjoy all sorts of hospital programmes... I was a but suspicious that the lady ended up with twins but thats just me lol.... i had to laugh when she said she wanted to kiss JE.. my DH said oh i know what you mean i want to smack her (due to us being lied to when taking part in her precious trial!) ... I was fully awake during my EC it was a little sore but not too bad !


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I was in two minds whether to watch it or not in case it freaked me out. Sort of glad I did now as it's easier to visualise what it will be like but made me really nervous too. It's made me feel better hearing you girls saying that you often can't remember the EC procedure but it did make me squirm hearing her moaning and groaning!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i moaned during the procedure but as soon as i did they came and topped me up and i dont remember anything else about it so it cant be that awful. Just keep remembering what you hope to get from it and then it will all be worth it


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't worry Nic, they really are lovely when you are in there for EC and ET. JE did my sedation too and I can only remember them shouting out a number at some point (they shout out each time they get an egg I think) - I may have groaned but certainly don't recall. Afterwards, I felt a little bit like after a big night on the beer - a bit hazy around the edges and hoping i didn't do anything too embarrassing! Certainly didn't feel any pain during procedure and nothing worse than a bit of cramp afterwards.

We watched too, it was interesting to see it all from a different angle!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was also cringing because it looked like she was in pain ..i can only remember the begining of my ec and cant even remember getting back to the room


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all 

I watched last night too - heart surgery was amazing - couldn't look at telly all the way through though!

Thought everything looked good and like you strange to see places you've been, but..

I agree with Nic about the moaning and groaning - the thing that really stuck in my head was Leanne says "Ahh that really hurts" - it reminded me of my HSG (agony - no sedation/painkillers) and the IUI procedure which was done in the theatre and really uncomfortable (I had gas and air and remember moaning quite a bit) - I think both were difficult because of the position of my cervix (they had to get something to keep it in the right place while they did IUI) and my retroverted uterus - so experience not likely to be the same for everyone I guess. Have to confess, whilst I'm super keen to get on with the treatment and get to the next stage, I'm looking forward to EC and ET far less than I was before I saw it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girl i have had ec 4 times and only once remembered anything, so try not to worry to much

you will probably sleep through it all and if you are nervous just let them know and they will put you at ease and make sure you feel nothing


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

We watched it last night, it was great for dh to see the EC. I had janet do mine with grace doing the sedation, I remember she kept pulling the surgical cap up coz it kept slipping over my eyes   Sam, Nic honestly don't worry about EC, I remember moaning as well but I was out of it, hard to explain but almost like dreaming - there but not really there. I make no sense I know lol but the sedation makes it all fine honest. 
I had to go back for ultrasound the next day (on belly yay yay!) and i asked grace was I making noises and she said no    but she must have been being polite coz i remember the groaning lol  

I agree it did make the process look quite easy in that she went straight from EC to fertilisation to ET to pregnancy with twins within about 10mins lol, and they didn't seem to mention the weeks of jabs before or the days in between.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks kara and marie - that's put my mind at rest! 

Being out of it and sleeping through things I can do! Sounds like it'll be easier than IUI and HSG in that case... and I survived both of those  
x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

notice they didnt mention the cyclogest either hehehe  

how could they miss out the best bit?  

Kara I agree there should be a warts and all prog. There was one on discovery health a while ago all about ivf that was quite good. i think it was called test tube babies. It showed jabs, ECs, ETs etc and it followed 2 couples per episode and it wasn't always bfps.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they also offer a pain killer bum bullet which i have always had, after ec and after my laps
marie i have seen test tube babies

the worst thing for me about treatment is the 2ww and the emotions of it all


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

best bit of tx so far, one of the first appointments when louise was explaining everything. she was talking about EC in a really sensitive serious voice and said "and then chick, we will give you painkiller... _rectally_" and me and dh burst out laughing and could not stop giggling for rest of appointment... how grown up lol

its just the way she said it. yes i'm


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I always had this 'thing' of making sure my bowels were empty before EC's, as you're not in contol are you.  Well, when I had my notes from clinic before I moved there was a note at one of my EC's saying 'lots of bowel activity' .... how    Goodness knows what I did or was it just a rumble


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lots of farting lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet they see alsorts in there


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well they are seeing up your foof lol, what more can be said


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im that use to showing my bits now it feels weird not to undress lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes me too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh girls i dont think it gets any easier i hate having people looking up there and undressing for all this personal stuff ive never had so many people looking at my foof its horrible


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

made me cringe seeing Leanne complaining it was painful.  I remember my last EC when I had 6 eggs but they could only reach 1 hurting and I think they topped up my sedation.  Apparently they did a lot of pushing and prodding to see if they could get to the other eggs  
But def didn't remember anything the first time I had EC.  Don't they give you drugs to make you forget?

I get used to having them messing about down there, scans, ec, et etc...  Worst part for me is when they put the canula in your arm.  I had to lie down first time as I went pale and Grace asked if I was ok, I nearly fainted, lol. Bit of a wuss!

Andi, that made me giggle about notes on your file.  I'm sure it was just rumbling bowels and nothing worse.

I love the programme, watching every night!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww Laura poor you - that doesn't sound very nice - we don't half put ourselves through some things! all in an exceptionally good cause I know (and probably nothing we wouldn't do again in an instant for a better chance!)

Didn't realise there could be some eggs they can't reach - what happens then?

xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think it's just me with that problem.  Not sure why they couldn't reach them, I think my left ovary is very high.  Only ended up with 1 egg, did fertilise & become a perfect embryo though but BFN.  Have given up pretty much on my own eggs, unless I can get some more NHS free tx that is.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been told that one/both of my ovaries are very high (during scans and laps - they did query whether I had a pelvic kidney at one point beacuse one of them was in such a strange place!). Not sure whether they're any lower now that endo removed and they've been free'd up  

Fingers crossed for you hun that you can have another free go  x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam the ovaries do get lower with the weight of the follicles but sometimes not low enough so they push down on your abdomen externally. i have a very high ovary and had 4 ec and only once have they not reached them all, they are very good.

i actually fine a smear in the docs worst than anything at clinic as at least you are covered in clinic at the docs you just lay there showing it all...yuck lol


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I Watched it aswell. It was strange seeing the team.
Rob walked in half way through and said - 'those sperm look familiar - think they could be mine!!!!'

I have always been completely out for the EC and ET - with all pain killers, bum bullets and oxygen. Whatever they offer I take with both hands - I am a real baby So I dread to think of what I am like.

I found it quite upsetting to watch as it brought back so many bad memories. My main memories of treatment are failure and pain so when she was so optimistic walking away I was thinking of the heart ache I thought she had to come. But hey ho - how much do I know. Need to remind myself that it *DOES *  work and that program showed that.

Do you think they filmed a few and only showed the good outcome? Not that I am cynicle - but that wasv better than any advertising campaign. The whole think looked like a walk in the park!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Liz, I thought the exact same thing that they may have filmed a few. Hope you soon are left with good memories


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I missed it in the week but just watched it on BBC iplayer - i got upset at the end when she was walking off too as it brought back the feelings from a couple of weeks ago.

They told me both times that i had more sedation than they normally give but reading through this it looks like quite a few of us have to be 'topped up'!!

The first EC I was out of it for most of the time - i did wake up half way through and cried so they gave me some more!  the second one in December I didn't manage to fall asleep so i remember feeling it and crying although my mum does say that i have a non-existant pain threshold and I am a baby when it comes to things like this.  I had oxygen both times with the little tube up the nose thing and on the first one I remember them waking me up and i had a full oxygen mask on!! they must have given me loads of drugs!! I've also had sedation for both my ET's too - i was told when i had my HSG that my cervix was tilted so its probably because of that!

But like you say, treatment is addictive and i can't wait to start the next cycle now.

If it does work this time, goodness knows what i'm going to be like giving birth!! hahahah xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anybody have the link to forward me as i had missed this and would love to watch it prior to being called in. I have tried the link provided on page 1/2 for BBCi player but its not available to watch anymore.
If you do tha would be great.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leighsa

if the iplayer isnt showing it anymore i doubt you will get in unless anyone else has it on vid or something

hope your ok


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara im good thanks, havent been online for a few weeks, but im good thanks still waiting to go in, Grrrrr, Lol. Hows the pregnancy hun? Hope all is well. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am very well thanks hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guy's does anybody have copy on dvd/disc or anything of the hospital 24 7, i missed it on tv and am so keen to watch this, for days n days I have been searchign online for it I have even emailed the BBC Lol.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry hun i didnt record it.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry Leigsha x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, thats ok, i'll wait to see if it comes out again, i really wanted to watch the bit about egg collection as ive never had this as yet and due to be called in (still) Lol...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you wana see one look on you tube saying that places can do things a little different and also dont watch anything if its gona worry you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Leighsa

I watched it on you tube, and it did help as I had no idea how they did it.  Maybe it's something the clinic should put onto their information dvd, but put it as an extra so couples have a choice if they want to see it or not.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww thanks guy's, i actually watched it on you tube lastnight, the lady bless her looked in agony....
It was weird cause she didnt look out of it at all on drugs until i saw her back at the recovery room....

Its nerve racking, if it's anything like lap/dye/hsg.... then im not sure i can do it.
xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Leighsa

Just wanted to say that I watched the programme and had EC on Tuesday this week.

I had a hideous hour-long ordeal with hsg in 2007 and was worried that Ec might be the same. I needn't have worried - the sedatives and drugs are fab - i remember walking into theatre but after they'd given me a shot of the magic stuff don't remember much else at all - think i slept through it. I asked Dh what i was like in recovery and he siad i just kept dosing off and eveytime i was awake i asked how many eggs they got 

honestly nothing to worry about - was one of the easiest parts of this treatment xxx

Sam


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Can I ask, what sedatives do they give you?

I watched 



 this on Youtube and thought the woman looked like she had none! 
The rest of her videos are really good too though she's From Australia or New Zealand I think.

/links


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

fentanyl (pain killer and sedative) and midazolam (sedative)

they're very good  

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies ec is fine, nothing will change your nerves for the first time you have ec.

remember when you do watch vids some are made to look a little scary. the sedation is conscious sedation so we do moan and groan or some people talk but if all fine and the sedation is really good


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Beabieb/Sam.... Same here, the clip i watched looked as if she was on no drugs i think thats what scared me the most watching it.....
What hopsital do you go to Sam? Are you at the Heath or a different one?
I were told that i would be on Morphine/Petherdine?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam is at ivf wales hun

ec is nothing like a lap so try not to worry yourself, you have a few hurdles before ec so try and take it step by step

worst bit for me in the 2ww


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ec not bad, but drugs are lovely lol


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara, wha kind of hurdles are their to come before EC?
Hi Mimi41 I hate drugs i remeber when I had the Lap i was so nervous they had to give me to Tamarzi's or something to calm me down, tha was the worst feeling ever, i was spinning right out I felt all light headed and giddy etc.... and I hated it.. Lol...

Kara can you confirm to me which drugs they will sedate me with, is it Morphine & Pethadine? If you could also let me know about all these other hurdles about ec that would be great, lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ivf is a step by step process eg hurdles

first appointment/planning
baseline
growing follicles

as for sedation i dont know the exact make up and dont care as its good lol


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

What is baseline hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

after you have down regulated your body (if on long protocol) you then have a baseline scan to check you lining is thin and your ovaries all all quiet


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks hun, do you think it is worth calling the clinic as I have had no contact what so ever from them Its like I have been forgotten.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just said on the other thread to give um a call if you want an update of the situation


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh ok, sorry hun hadnt seen it 
xx


----------

